# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  ερωτηση

## kendal

μπορει καπιος να μου πει πως φτιαχνοθμε δημιοσκοπιση? κανω θεμα αλλα οχι δημοσκοπιση

----------


## Ανδρεας

κανεις ενα θεμα και μετα το ανοιγεις και πας στο εργαλεια θεματων--προσθηκη δημοσκοπησης-ρυθμιζεις πως θες τις απαντησεις κλπ--υποβολη νεας δημοσκοπησης  :02. Welcome:

----------


## kendal

thanks :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ανδρεας

:08. Toast:

----------

